# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #45: Batch #4 Update

## Eddie

*Project Update #45: Batch #4 Update*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

We have shipped about 2/3rds (~275)of all of Batch #4 at this point.  Yay, the home stretch!
*Please Watch for a Paypal E-mail*
I have sent out reminders through Paypal for approximately 70 people that requested upgrades but haven't completed the transaction through Paypal yet.  Please pay the invoices as soon as possible so we can get your unit out to you!
We are about out of PLA with more in transit so we should be back up to normal levels of stock soon.  We have 1000 rolls of ABS that have not yet been added to out online inventory but will be hopefully today.

----------


## megmaltese

Hi Eddie, I recently bought a QU-BD ONE UP but I'm getting scared from what I read in the forums around.
Can you tell me anything about these very bad experiences from these people?
I wouldn't cancel the order, but I am definitely not a rich person, that's why I bought the OneUp, because it's the only 3D printer I can afford.
At this point, I really hope I didn't waste my money because I haven't any more to buy another and I wanted to begin some business with it, as I haven't got any job.

----------

